# Canadian Immigration



## zahidzia (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi All,

My Sister is in Edmonton, Canada since last two years and before that she was in Ontario and she holds Canadian passport. Can she sponsor me for immigration? how long it takes and what r the requirements please share your knowledge.

Regards


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

zahidzia said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My Sister is in Edmonton, Canada since last two years and before that she was in Ontario and she holds Canadian passport. Can she sponsor me for immigration? how long it takes and what r the requirements please share your knowledge.
> 
> Regards


She may sponsor you but only under specific conditions/circumstances. You should read the following: Sponsoring your family: Eligible relatives - Who can apply


----------

